# Moving To Cyprus Paphos .



## C.Feherty (May 15, 2010)

Hi there 
My Name is charlie 
and i am 18 years of age 
me and my partner who is 19 are looking to move out to cyprus for from 3-12 months and if all goes well possiably stay i have been going to cyprus every year since 2007 and my girlfriend family have got a villa out there as well.. 

im just looking for advice 
on what to do 
i am over in july for 2 weeks 
so i will do more research when i am there 
but we are looking to maybie not return from the holiday or re locate in november time.
i have been looking for job on the internet and have even applied for some 


any advice will help thanks 

*Edit* Just noticed i put p instead of o in the title how do i change*


----------



## free_zeebo (May 16, 2010)

Having a place where you don't have to pay rent is a result and will help you no end. Things are expensive out here but with the major bills taken care of im sure you could get some seasonal work to keep you going for a long working holiday. Longer term things are tight here for jobs but i think they are in the uk also so who knows?


----------



## C.Feherty (May 15, 2010)

Does anybody have an actually HELPFULL information


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

C.Feherty said:


> Does anybody have an actually HELPFULL information


Hi Charlie,

Your thread did go astray a little didn't it? But I can't see what help or information you are after. 

You know where you are going to, Paphos. It looks like you've got somewhere to stay, the girlfriend's family villa. You're already applying for jobs.

It sounds like you've got a good headstart on the planning.  What can we do to help? If you tell us what you'd like or need to know then I'm sure people will respond.

Mands


----------



## C.Feherty (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. . 
i just wanted to no whats it like living out t here and is it hard to find jobs etc etc? 
at the moment im a semi qualifed electrican and i work for a drainage company in the uk ...


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

C.Feherty said:


> Thanks for the reply. .
> i just wanted to no whats it like living out t here and is it hard to find jobs etc etc?
> at the moment im a semi qualifed electrican and i work for a drainage company in the uk ...



Almost certainly harder than it used to be, yes. The economy is suffering and people are spending a little less than they used to which means there's less money about generally. But, if you're not supporting a family and you've got somewhere reasonably priced to stay then presumably you can afford to take a while to find a job?

Best of luck with things,
Mands


----------



## C.Feherty (May 15, 2010)

Okay sorry for the no reply things have changed for me over here in the uk 

Right im almost certian i want to move over ..

im coming in 3 weeks for a holiday for 2 weeks so im going to do some looking around ..

1 of the things that has changed for me here in i am now working for a Drainage Company 
wich we do prevented maintence on resturants etc etc and work for coffe shops also do drain jetting... 
is there any of this type in the paphos or polis area? 

also 
if i was to drive out there if i was a resident whats the age ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

C.Feherty said:


> Okay sorry for the no reply things have changed for me over here in the uk
> 
> Right im almost certian i want to move over ..
> 
> ...


I believe the legal age for driving is 17 so you are Ok for that but probably wouldn't be able to hire a car as most hire companies insist on 25 years min.
There are companies in the Paphos are who do drains so you might be able to get a job with one of them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look at this company, they are well known here



Drain Tech Cyprus - Home


----------



## C.Feherty (May 15, 2010)

Thanks what do uthink is he best way to apply tonthe company I love my job and would love to bring it out there


----------

